# Ordner mit Umlauten einlesen - Servlet



## Gast (19. Dez 2007)

Hallo,
habe folgendes Problem. 

Wir haben die Aufgabe bekommen einen Ordner und dessen Inhalt einzulesen. 
Geht auch soweit wunderbar. 

Wenn sich aber im Ordnernamen ein Sonderzeichen befindet (z.B. E:\Katal*ö*g [Leerzeichen geht]) kommt eine NullPointerException. 

Komischweise nur für den StartOrdner, dessen Pfad ich angebe. Unterordner können Sonderzeichen enthalten. Daran stört sich das Programm nicht. Gibt es hier eine Lösung?

Habe mal versucht die Pfadangabe vor der Übertragung mit der JavaScript Methode encodeURI(); vorzubereiten und dann in Java mit URLDecode wieder zurückzuwandeln. System.out.println(...) gibt mir den korrekten Pfad aus. Hat aber nix gebracht. Selbiger Effekt.

Für alle Antworten im Voraus vielen Dank.

Conrad


----------



## maki (19. Dez 2007)

Quellcode?


----------



## Janko (27. Dez 2007)

Hey Conny mit dem Problem hab ich mich gar nicht auseinandergesetzt. Kannst mir aber schreiben wenn du es hinbekommen hast 

... Big Brother is watching you


----------



## jerry (1. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

hilft die Methode:  HttpServletRequest.setCharacterEncoding(String env) ?


----------

